# 92-95 Honda civic EG hatchback builds??



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey I searched on here but there are ZERO build logs for the 92-95 honda civic "specifically the EG hatchback"

I didnt want to post this in the fabrication forum since I have not yet started my build and it wsant the appropriate place for it IMO

SOOoooooo Does ANYONE have anyone build pictures of there cars OR of friends cars they have built in hondas of the hatcback variant?? "I'm looking at YOU Bing :laugh:"

So comeon post em up guys you know you got pics somewhere...Hell even on hondatech they hace no build pics AND there audio forum sucks ass


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

You will not find many quality sub installs in the EG platform. A lot of crappy ricer installs, some minimalist installs to save weight, and a few built for audio enthusiasts. I found one incomplete install that looks promising Fiber glass spare tire compartment sub box... - Honda-Tech


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

schmiddr2 said:


> You will not find many quality sub installs in the EG platform. A lot of crappy ricer installs, some minimalist installs to save weight, and a few built for audio enthusiasts. I found one incomplete install that looks promising Fiber glass spare tire compartment sub box... - Honda-Tech


Ok thanks, I have my idea already laid out I really just wanted to see what other people have done you know?


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Have you checked cardomain? There should be a ton there and I think you can search by different types of equipment even (subwoofer, enclosure, etc).


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

TREETOP said:


> Have you checked cardomain? There should be a ton there and I think you can search by different types of equipment even (subwoofer, enclosure, etc).


You know what I never even thought to check on there to be honest...The main reason is it is FFFFFUUUUULLLLLLLLLLL of ****ing ricers with premade boxes with rockwood,kenfool and fony explode amps :laugh:


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rice rice baby, come on come on. That's one reason why I love Craigslist, kenwood subs with a xplode amp. Top of the line for people in the know. 

What are the drivetrain goals for the car? You know the endless possibilities. 200whp in that car is awesome!


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

With Civics, most times after the oversized coffee-can muffler, double-wiper blades, Hatch-door-mounted rear Wing and Short Shifter are purchased and installed, there isn't much for a decent system.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

schmiddr2 said:


> Rice rice baby, come on come on. That's one reason why I love Craigslist, kenwood subs with a xplode amp. Top of the line for people in the know.
> 
> What are the drivetrain goals for the car? You know the endless possibilities. 200whp in that car is awesome!


It has a FULLY BUILT GSR motor that was built and tuned by one of the top honda builders in South Florida
It just put down 221 on a mustang dyno a few weeks ago and ran a 12.45 at the track with the cars engine builder driving it So the car ****ing MOVES, only thing I miss is the torque I was used to in the srt-4 

Although I am in the process of putting on a 100 shot direct port


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Bump does ANYONE know of any nice audio builds in theses???

Either thingd that you or your friends have done OR ones that shoos you know have done?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...000-98-civic-hb-door-panels-box-amp-rack.html


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

I am just starting laying out the wiring for the build so I will start a build thread tommorow or monday and load it up with a few pictures of what I have done so far


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

schmiddr2 said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...000-98-civic-hb-door-panels-box-amp-rack.html


Thank's, Unfortunately I really am only looking for 92-95 since that is the same body style car as I currently have "92 EG hatchback"


----------



## minni (Dec 3, 2009)

So did you start your build? In for the results since I have a 93 htbk


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

I drive a 95 sedan. Stock speaker location for the midbass and a FG pillar mount for the tweets. Running IB in the trunk though.


----------



## Palos (Feb 12, 2010)

Bump, trying to get this back from the dead. I own a 93 Civic hatchback as well and would like to see some installs.....


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, the big one that comes to my mind is Chris Pate's Civic...

Top SQ Cars - Honda Civic - Daily Drivers - Car Audio and Electronics


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

RedAggie03 said:


> Well, the big one that comes to my mind is Chris Pate's Civic...
> 
> Top SQ Cars - Honda Civic - Daily Drivers - Car Audio and Electronics


Except it not the same car. 

Almost nothing is the same about the two cars, 92-95 and 96-00.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

my friend has a 91 dx hatch that hes doing a swap in and doing it right. milspec harness with the disconnect @ the firewall, ems. brand new from honda long block and tranny. Massive front brakes quicker turning rack, pretty much name it and its getting it.

he was daily driving his 92 hatch up until last week when he bought a fit. I think he paid 250 for the car and put something like 100k on it and all it needed was a rear bumper cover and tranny work.

He had just a prefab style box with IIRC a Type R 12 with the first gen alpine 1000watter on it. 7998 and some other odds and ends. Install was nothing worth writing home about ( it was clean as he is anal) but plain jane 

All that said my bet is you wouldn't want pics of a drop in system!


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry guy's my life has been SUPER HECTIC lately and I havent even gotten a chance to touch the car...Lets put it this way, 5 months ago I broke the passenger wheel hub while I was racing and I just finished getting the passenger side suspension back together LOL

Anyways for the build the whole back cargo area that is unseen when the privacy cover is on will be fiberglassed, I will be running 1 Sundown Audio SA-8 off of a polk audio PA880, I will be running 
(2) Polk audio pa 330's for my midbass speakers "1 amp per speaker which are the Elemental designs E3.6's" I chose those because i think that when they are tuned properly and in the right enclosure they sound great and out out a TON of midbass

For my mid range/highs I am running a set of 6 3/4" mb quart QSD 216's that will be run off of a Polk PA 660 and they will be Bi-Amped...

For a radio I am using a Alpine DVA-7996 as well as most likely an H701 sound processor unless you guys think there is a better alpine processor out there "If you say imprint I will donkey punch you and then give you an abe lincoln"

The tweeters are going onto the top of the dash in custom fiberglass guage pods that can be angled just about ANY direction that I want and then I dont get reflections off interior panels since the tweeters will be aimed right at me

The entire car is already done with second skin and dynamat, I am just waiting on my carpet with extra juke padding to also help cut down on road noise, I ran all high end kicker rca's in the ar as well as running 2 seperate runs of 4 guage power wire, I am grounding everything to the exact same spot using the jl audio grounding lugs

FWIW I have also decided against going with nitrous on the car as I want another 500hp daily driver
LOL
My wife LOVES the speed what can I say

If you guys have ANY suggestions AT ALL about my plans for the audio setup please DONT HESITATE to speak your mind and say what yout want, just dont come off as a total dick because as far as I am concerned EVERYONE needs some constructive criticism


----------



## Palos (Feb 12, 2010)

Any pics of your build?


----------



## shnitz (Jun 13, 2011)

My take, coming from someone that used to be pretty big into (bleh, sorry) street racing, and has helped a lot with road race cars (and current owner of a 1999 Civic EX, mostly stock, daily driver):

People don't do builds to Civics because they're overall, pretty dinky cars. The design idea was to make a minimalist car, because if you have less car, then you need less engine, less brakes, etc. If you step into a 1999 Civic, and then a 1999 Accord, the difference is incredible. You see how paper-thin the Civic really is. This makes it popular for making it fast, because it's light (and is overall a pretty solid slate: wishbone suspension, well-designed engine, etc), but adding hundreds of pounds of weight destroys its performance on every level: handling, acceleration, braking, etc. Civics have so little torque that it makes the car no fun to add tons of weight. That's why schmiddr2 mentions the 3 most common builds:

-The ricer install. This person wants to look cool, or do things like the pros, but he doesn't have the money or the technical inclination. You can look at the member articles subforum for an example, where a user here decided to "beat the system" and glue some aluminum foil to a welcome mat, instead of using real sound deadening. They see what the pros do, and decide that if their car looks like a boss, it must be a boss. This is the reason that so many people buy Dual car stereos. They only look at how "cool" the faceplate looks, without realizing that it's much more important what is going on inside of the head unit, not just its outward appearances. This is also why you see so many body kits and Pep Boys mufflers. "If it looks and sounds like a race car, it must be a race car!"

-The minimalist install. This comes from a lot of autocrossers/road racers, etc. I know a lot of people with very nice road race setup cars that daily drive Civics: these are people with a lot of technical knowledge and experience with how cars work. Every pound of weight in the car is akin to taking horsepower out of the engine, installing that much worse suspension, and giving up that much on the brakes. It's nice to have a badass sound system in the car, but you're taking 1 step forward, two steps back. At the end of the day, the primary purpose of a car is to drive it. Anything that gives up usability (i.e. no trunk space) or fun factor isn't worth it to these guys. I fall into this group. I'm installing as little into my car as possible: a Kenwood head unit, Kicker components up front, and Pioneer A series for rear fill. I can't bring myself to load up a car that's only worth $3,000 with more than $500 worth of equipment, although I'm already toying with the idea of adding an amplifier.

-The audiophile install. You do everything right as far as sound quality is concerned. Sound deadening, additional wiring, multiple amplifiers, custom-molded boxes, etc. This ends up adding a lot of weight though. If you want to preserve any of the fun of driving the car around, you're going to want a very small turbo on your car that spools up early, so that the car isn't a dog when you're driving around town. This hurts your top end power, understandably. You started with a hatchback, which most people buy because it weighs up to 300 lbs. less than a coupe, but then you're undoing all of that with more parts. People even buy CX-trim hatches over Si-trim, because of the small things that are already pulled, like bracketry for rear speakers!

The problem with combining audiophile and streetracing builds is that you're spending a lot of money on making your car fast, and then spending a lot of money on making your car have a good-sounding stereo. By virtue of making your car fast, it's also louder, harsher riding, etc. which hurts your stereo quality, undoing a lot of the hard work put into the stereo. Additionally, by making your car have a better stereo, you've also added weight, put more strain on the electrical system, and therefore the parasitic drag of accessories on the engine. All of these stereo upgrades have undone a lot of the hard work you've done to make your car fast. By the end of this, a properly-built B18B Civic would spank your butt up and down the street, and be more fun to boot. That's why you don't see many hatch builds.


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

Great platform. I have a 99 integra hatch(Not the same car I am aware, a close cousin). Results are remarkable with 7'' mids in the stock door location and full format ring radiators on the dash/a-pillars.

I am running HDS exclusives in the doors, each on a single channel of my leviathan(8 ohms, maybe 100watts?), and full sized, chambered, XT25s in/on my a-pillars(making them look pretty up there is truly a lost cause), each on their own channel from the levi...

I have a full layer of deadener(ss-pro) on the outer skin, and moderate deadening on the inner panel. Doors have been left unsealed/stock. Even with the deadening the still get excited with midbass at higher volume. I still need to treat the door panel itself but I have my doubts about that completely fixing the rattles/buzzing/humming....


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## shnitz (Jun 13, 2011)

That is ridiculously good work. While it's not my cup of tea for what I'd do with a car, that is some serious professional work done.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Anyways for the build the whole back cargo area that is unseen when the privacy cover is on will be fiberglassed, I will be running 1 Sundown Audio SA-8 off of a polk audio PA880, I will be running 
(2) Polk audio pa 330's for my midbass speakers "1 amp per speaker which are the Elemental designs E3.6's" I chose those because i think that when they are tuned properly and in the right enclosure they sound great and out out a TON of midbass

For my mid range/highs I am running a set of 6 3/4" mb quart QSD 216's that will be run off of a Polk PA 660 and they will be Bi-Amped...

For a radio I am using a Alpine DVA-7996 as well as most likely an H701 sound processor unless you guys think there is a better alpine processor out there "If you say imprint I will donkey punch you and then give you an abe lincoln"

The tweeters are going onto the top of the dash in custom fiberglass guage pods that can be angled just about ANY direction that I want and then I dont get reflections off interior panels since the tweeters will be aimed right at me

The entire car is already done with second skin and dynamat, I am just waiting on my carpet with extra juke padding to also help cut down on road noise, I ran all high end kicker rca's in the ar as well as running 2 seperate runs of 4 guage power wire, I am grounding everything to the exact same spot using the jl audio grounding lugs

I will also have a 75-100 shot of nitrous on the car AS WELL as boosting the car with a nice sized turbo, Reason being is this enging was built by THE BEST honda engine builder down here in Florida so I will besically be using the No2 to help spool the turbo as I am in the mood for a 500-600 HP daily driver just like my last car "2005 SRT-4"

As the car sits right now it runs VERY LOW 12 second passes in the 1/4 mile and that is on an all motor setup

I am going to be running a second battery in the car that will be isolated from the main battery along with a battery isolater

The car is totally covered in dynomat extreme as well as second skin products, I have also covered EVERY interior panel in a spray rubber/rhino liner undercoating type material to help keep road noise out

This car will be tomb quite on the inside aside form the music I have playing as I have done EVERY SQUARE INCH of the car in dynomat extreme and second skin items as well as a closed cell phone AND the rubberized spray undercoating on the floor boards,underneath the car AND any place I just could not reach...I have also gone with some of the roll on sound deadener, as well as a much thinner version of closed cell phone on the floorboards,headliner and ALL of the interior pieces that I could get it to fit on INCLUDING the headliner

I think the car is gonna sound AMAZING SQ wise because I dont think much more sound could get into the car...


Also one think I have "And this may be stupid or something they dont even make BUT do they make some kind of sound proofing window treatments OR is there a replacement type glass or tough acrylic material that I can replace my windows with 

Thank you 
Mike Grizzard
Call me at 
954-647-2288


----------



## Palos (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow that is one extreme build!


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Palos said:


> Wow that is one extreme build!


LOL that is the goal, I decided to ditch the polk amps since I no longer work for the shop where I got the crazy discount at unless I can get a friend to buy the amps for me, So as of right now the amps I will be using are going to be a MMATS 1400.05, a Alpine MRP-F450, an alpine 4/5/6 channel and POSSIBLY an older Xtant 2140c as soon as I get it fixed 

I think that the tweeters will look REALLY COOL in the carbon fiber tweeter cups mounted on the dash so that I can angle them any which way I want as well as having them match the theme/interior/exterior of the car

The radio is still the DVA-7996 and most likely h701 processor...I had another idea lately and PLEASE tell me if this is a dumbass idea and I should drowned mysled in toilet BUT I plan on adding the square/rectangular older alpine center channel as well as a small 1/2 channel amp JUST for the center channel

I also planned on adding a small 6-7" screen in the passenger side dash ONLY for the passenger to watch when we take road trips "I dunno I thought it was a good idea to keep the passenger entertained instead of me having to hear "are we there yet""how much longer" BLAH BLAH BLAH

I will take pictures along the way


Also for ANYONE with experience how much DOES the extra just padding uner the 


Also if ANYONE wants to call me for ANY thing who has ANY question please dont hesitate to call my cell at 954-647-2288
Thank you Mike G
If I dont answer leave a message or send me a


----------



## Palos (Feb 12, 2010)

Any updates on your build?


----------



## Palos (Feb 12, 2010)

Bump


----------

